# I Did't Cry at the Vet



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I* didn't cry at the vet..but Snarf did.  

Poor little guy was a trouper...was actually one of the best behaved and most inquisitive hedgies she's seen :shock: When the vet left the room for a minute, Jamie whispered "What's with Snarf?" :lol: 

And then the exam started. That wasn't so much fun for him...being scruffed (and he caught on after the first time so he tried very hard to not put himself in THAT position again)...poked in the mouth...nails trimmed...skin scraped not once, not twice but THREE places...stuck himself with a quill and bled a bit.

It was the 'mew mew mew' that almost had me. I could feel Jamie positioning himself behind me so he was in grabbing distance...he said he was praying Snarf didn't have a nosebleed (the vet said it sometimes happens with scruffing) cuz he figured I'd lose it and jamie would have to restrain me. :lol: Dirty rotter. Let 'im try. :evil: 

Anyway Snarf's fine...I need a valium. :roll: 

*technically, I didn't cry, tho' I did shed a tear when she presented my bill. :shock:


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

Eww...
vet visits are the worst. Glad you're both okay... even if Snarf did endure some bumps and bruises.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awww. Poor Snarf. No one likes to go to the Dr. Especially when they don't know what's going on & why. At least they have short memories. (I think)

Tell Snarf that he will only have to go back every year - unless he gets sick. That threat will hopefully keep him healthy for a while.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Awww. Poor Snarf. No one likes to go to the Dr. Especially when they don't know what's going on & why. At least they have short memories. (I think)
> 
> Tell Snarf that he will only have to go back every year - unless he gets sick. That threat will hopefully keep him healthy for a while.


And I will be using that threat when Snarf doesn't want to eat the veggies the doc ordered...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Awww. Poor Snarf. No one likes to go to the Dr. Especially when they don't know what's going on & why. At least they have short memories. (I think)
> ...


your dr ordered him to eat veggies?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> your dr ordered him to eat veggies?


Yup...more fruits/veggies - fresh, not dried; less hard kibble; more soft food - canned catfood or meat baby food; more crickets (have I mentioned how much I hate crickets and finding their little body parts everywhere?).

So far, he has managed to anoint 1/2 tsp of canned food. Awesome. :roll:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY YOU!! Poor Snarf.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > your dr ordered him to eat veggies?
> ...


wow, your vet must be good.  what veggies specifically?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > your dr ordered him to eat veggies?
> ...


Why less hard kibble and more soft food?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Pretty much any veggies. I didn't ask for specifics cuz it will likely end up depending on what Snarf will eat, anyway. I will start with the healthiest: dark, green and orange. 

As for the 'more canned' suggestion, it seemed to be more a matter of variety than anything. She noted that even tho I have several quality catfoods on my list (she was very impressed with the format and appearance of my anal list  ), they are all pretty much the same...cuz, in a way, most catfood *is* the same: meat (usually poultry), veggies and filler. She said a few times that with exotics, 'everyone' falls back to catfood because we just don't know enough about exotics nutrition..it's like it's chosen as a default. She was talking to a couple who had ferrets and said the same thing to them.

BTW...she said canned catfood or meat baby food. Also...tiny amounts of low fat cottage cheese mixed in...NO dried fruit (all the nutrition is dried out of it and you're left with sugar and given hedgie's tendency towards bad teeth...)...um...all kibble should be low fat...scrambled or boiled egg...and some hedgie food is okay :shock: ...lean meats are very, very good...

She is having me add SF every two days but said it has to go on fresh, 'wet' food or it may end up solidifying on the one piece of kibble that doesn't get eaten. I have no idea how this will happen, yet...but we'll figure it out. Overall, I think I will copy PJM's system and make a meat/veggie puree with a shot of SF.

She thinks because hedgies are scavengers, I should get Snarf to eat veggies by setting up a play area with veggies hidden everywhere: tunnels, paper bags, etc and to smear stuff he really likes near the food he doesn't. So...more exercise and more natural feeding and better nutrition. Sounds great. In theory. :lol:

I have taken up far too much space...I will gladly share whatever I learned today...but need prompts in the form of questions. I am old. I forget a lot.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

What interesting information! Thank you so much for sharing with us!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww, poor Snarf, he must not have been a happy camper at the vet. Let's hope he has a short memory!

It's funny you should mention veggies, our vet suggested that for Herc too, dark leafy veggies. Amazingly enough, he loves lettuce! He refused to take it from my hand, so I put some little pieces in his food bowl 2 nights in a you're, and he devoured them! Hates any kind of berry though.

Was the drive there totally brutal?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> BTW...she said canned catfood or meat baby food. Also...tiny amounts of low fat cottage cheese mixed in...NO dried fruit (all the nutrition is dried out of it and you're left with sugar and given hedgie's tendency towards bad teeth...)...um...all kibble should be low fat...scrambled or boiled egg...and some hedgie food is okay :shock: ...lean meats are very, very good...
> 
> She is having me add SF every two days but said it has to go on fresh, 'wet' food or it may end up solidifying on the one piece of kibble that doesn't get eaten. I have no idea how this will happen, yet...but we'll figure it out. Overall, I think I will copy PJM's system and make a meat/veggie puree with a shot of SF.
> 
> She thinks because hedgies are scavengers, I should get Snarf to eat veggies by setting up a play area with veggies hidden everywhere: tunnels, paper bags, etc and to smear stuff he really likes near the food he doesn't. So...more exercise and more natural feeding and better nutrition. Sounds great. In theory. :lol:


She recommended low fat kibble to Snarf? Did you tell her he would disappear if you switch his food to low fat? :lol:

You can try just giving him the SF and see if he will eat it -- Pete loves it and chases the syringe to get her shot! Not sure it will work as Mustard doesn't care about it at all, but maybe... just maybe...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Was the drive there totally brutal?


The drive was okay...good weather for once! Snarf actually travels fairly well...sleeps through most of it but huffs when Jamie shifts down. :lol: He doesn't usually get sick.

He was really, really mad when we left the vet...and I felt so bad for him, I had him on my lap for 20 minutes or so...he curled up - on *top *of his hedgie bag - and let me pet him...we was snoring...but would still huff every time Jamie had to shift gears, which happens quite a lot in the city. :roll:

He lost over 30 quills today from the stress...they were literally dropping off him when he was being scruffed. :shock: Very disturbing.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> She recommended low fat kibble to Snarf? Did you tell her he would disappear if you switch his food to low fat? :lol:
> 
> You can try just giving him the SF and see if he will eat it -- Pete loves it and chases the syringe to get her shot! Not sure it will work as Mustard doesn't care about it at all, but maybe... just maybe...


She's not concerned about his weight unless it starts changing and she did say how lucky I am that it's not an issue since obesity is so common with hedgies. I thought of poor Pete and Holden. 

I will keep the syringe method in mind for the SF. I am going to mix in some with canned food tonight - just a tsp of food beside his regular kibble - and will see what happens. Hopefully, he at least absorbs some of the food and SF through his skin when he anoints. :lol:


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

This was a super interesting thread! Thanks for sharing all that info with us all. I thought that when hedgie doesn't eat veggies or fruit we can just leave him in peace, but it seems that from today the battle begins! The hidding tricks in the play area should work, I think.. Marquis loves to smell, lick and chew any kind of vegie or fruit that he thinks smells nice, but never eats them in the end. Well he is new to the family, so he will adapt to the new feeding rules I guess


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The message I took away was definitely more varied everything...diet and environment especially....and to be careful not to fall back on the "old standards": ie diet consisting of catfood.

With food: she told me to keep trying and trying and trying - even the same things over and over again. I admit I am guilts of seeing Snarf turn up his nose 3 or 4 times, then giving up. But she said if I want him to eat better, I have to keep putting stuff in front of him.

Exercise: Since Snarf has a wheel and I said he uses it a lot, we didn't talk much about it, tho' she said she didn't see any issue with the style of the Flying Saucer. But again, swapping it back & forth with another wheel can only help. She didn't actually say so, but I got the impression she would rather have Snarf running around scavenging for food for a few hours than run on a wheel but she recognizes that's pretty much impossible to do. This was another example of how we 'fall back' on stuff for hedgies: they need to run? get a wheel! Not necessarily because they're the best method but because we just don't have any other options. This is good news for hedgies who won't run on a wheel! But bad news for the owners...it takes a lot of time & work & space to set up a good play area every. single. day. 

She heavily encouraged a pen set up to make him forage for food he wouldn't normally eat and to mimic their natural instincts. Changes to the environment are good: swapping toys in & out, she said adding the wheatgrass garden was a good idea - new smell, safe, something new to explore. Some of the things she mentioned including: tunnels; paperbags; different surfaces to walk on: carpet; cement slab (to naturally trim toenails) smooth tile, sand, water; mealies and veggies hidden everywhere - more veggies than mealies; live crickets.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> Some of the things she mentioned including: tunnels; paperbags; different surfaces to walk on: carpet; cement slab (to naturally trim toenails) smooth tile, sand, water; mealies and veggies hidden everywhere - more veggies than mealies; live crickets.


Just wanted to say, sand is a big no-no specially if you have a male. It can easily get stuck in private parts.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Just wanted to say, sand is a big no-no specially if you have a male. It can easily get stuck in private parts.


  
Oooops...thanks susana...I meant to make a note of that. I was kinda surprised she suggested it but I think she was looking at it more from the 'natural' point ov view than 'practical'...I think in a perfect world, this might work: he could have a little swim after playing in the sand but we have to be a little more safety-oriented & practical with our guys.

Instead of sand, I plan to make a tray with small gravel for Snarf to walk through...I may add a bit of water to it so see if the gravel gives him better footing...

And I forgot: the closer we can get to making it feel like a warm African night, the better. Using a heat lamp and a red light would be a perfect way to do this.As well, she suggested a limited amout of space to make it easier to keep the area warm and secure - you want enought area to roam a bit but not so big that hedgie has to look to hard for the 'stuff' you've set up...think obstacle course versus game field.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> With food: she told me to keep trying and trying and trying - even the same things over and over again. I admit I am guilts of seeing Snarf turn up his nose 3 or 4 times, then giving up. But she said if I want him to eat better, I have to keep putting stuff in front of him.


oh man... didn't i tell you the same thing? :lol: see, i'm almost like a vet! 

oh, and did Snarf grin a little when the vet insinuated that he might be very spoiled?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I would try new things 2-3 times and keep trying new things but kinda 'forgot' to go back to some of the 'already tried that' things...like carrots...he's tried them 25 times at least but I'm still going to keep on shoving them in front of him. :lol: 

Judging by what a big suck he's been this morning :shock: I would say he figures I'm not so bad after all...I can hold, carry, pet...in the morning!!! without a huff. See...yet another example of the concept of winning your way into your hedgie's heart by making him think his life is in danger. :lol:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a question for you about feeding them veggies and stuff. How often do you give them veggies and fruits? As of now, I've been giving Sookie apples twice a week so I can keep track of her weight, flaxseed oil twice a week and I want to gradually try some veggies. I'd ask my vet but he's kind of, I dont know. I've only met him once so I should give him a chance (but he gave Sookie two shots for mites- which she most likely didnt have but she has bad dry skin- so I dont know how I feel about him). I wish I had your vet. So what are you doing exactly? I'd like to try also.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This is what I plan on doing and keep in mind, this process will depend on one small but mighty variable: Snarf. And PLEASE keep in mind I am just experimenting here, really and if anyone has any comments/criticism, please speak up!

On a daily basis I plan to mix bits of fresh vegetables with canned food and a little bran (for the fibre). I will also soak some kibble in a cup of water (a la PJM) and mix everything todther, then just scoop out 1 tbsp or so every night. I WILL keep some kibble in his bowl as well - 1 tbsp? - his teeth look excellent and there's no tartar build up, vet said, so I don't want to remove hard food...I am hoping he will eat a bit of both.

The kibble I'm soaking will be mainly the 'good' stuff I WANT him to eat (Acana & Nutrience & NOW!) and less of HIS faves: Royal Canin & Eagle Pack. The hard kibble will be much the same ratio, but I will include some Sunseed (just 1tsp).

I will continue to give teeny pieces of dried apple as treats - vet said they're okay as treats but not part of 'diet'. He loves digging for them too much for me to ditch them and it's only 1/4-1/2 tsp.

I will add SF on a couple pieces of fave dry kibble and on the 'wet' mix so I can be pretty sure he gets it into him.

I alm going to build him his fantasy theme park (in reality, I am going to change the livingroom around a bit so his play area is closed off (right now, he can wander throughout the apartment) and will have all of the things the vet mentioned: water; grass; rocks; concrete or slate pieces; tunnels; paperbags. Bye-bye human apartment...hello human-sized hedgie cage. :lol: 

Please...comments, concerns..are VERY welcome!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

lpercz said:


> I have a question for you about feeding them veggies and stuff. How often do you give them veggies and fruits? As of now, I've been giving Sookie apples twice a week so I can keep track of her weight, flaxseed oil twice a week and I want to gradually try some veggies. I'd ask my vet but he's kind of, I dont know. I've only met him once so I should give him a chance (but he gave Sookie two shots for mites- which she most likely didnt have but she has bad dry skin- so I dont know how I feel about him). I wish I had your vet. So what are you doing exactly? I'd like to try also.


Shots for mites were most likely Ivermectin, VERY dangerous for hedgehogs. You should never let your vet treat your hedgehog with that for mites. Revolution is the safest option. 

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> Bye-bye human apartment...hello human-sized hedgie cage. :lol:


you ROCK! but we all knew that already... 

as for our routine: Sweetie and Harvey get homemade chicken 'patties' every night, with all sorts of healthy things mixed in. then my mom leaves Sweetie a dishful of kibble topped with veggies (Organic Foursome... but other suggestions are welcome). Harvey won't touch the veggies. :roll: every once in a while they get a drop of blueberry-flavored Omega Swirl: http://www.barleans.com/omega_swirl.asp

i am not mentioning Lance because he's on a different diet due to his illness.

i want to make clear that what i'm doing is also somewhat experimental and i take full responsibility for my actions, etc..


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm sorry I'm asking so many questions!  but your vet gave you good advise on food and I want to follow it also. My vet just said cat food. Again, I'm sorry for so many questions but I'm not sure of these things..
Is Snarf older to where he needs softer foods? Also, what wet cat food do you feed him? I think I have blue buffalo. Is meat baby food in the older stages ok for that as well? Should fruit just be given as treats because of sugar? I dont give her dried fruit I give her real apple. I dont know if there is a difference. And I forgot what SF is. I know what it is but I forgot the name of it.

And Susana I know its bad for them. Or I do now. I suggested the Revolution and he told me not to listen to everything I see on these forums and I didnt argue because it was the first time I saw him and the only one close to me. So I didnt want to lose him as a vet. The next time he suggests another shot I WILL tell him I want to try the Revolution and not give her another shot. She's so tiny I dont want her to have a shot unless she really needs it and I feel so terrible I want to cry.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> i want to make clear that what i'm doing is also somewhat experimental and i take full responsibility for my actions, etc..


I am thinking of changing my signature to include a Disclaimer stating much the same. :roll:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

MissC said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > i want to make clear that what i'm doing is also somewhat experimental and i take full responsibility for my actions, etc..
> ...


haha thats totally fine by me. You're idea's just sound good and you know more than I do about everything. What you're doing makes sense to me so I dont mind if it ends up not working out for you (not that I'm hoping that happens) but at least I can follow your lead roughly.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Ipercz...don't every apologize for asking questions!!! But do recognize I am new at this...I have exactly 4 months of intensive Hedgie School...so don't just listen to me: ask others and consider the info in your own experience and hedgie!

I just picked out a high quality catfood (generally, if you find it in a suermarket, it's not high quality - generally) from PetValu. Snarf is almost 2 yrs...no dietary issues...I just want to vary his diet with hard, dry kibble and soft, wet 'puree'...I think *some *canned food is fine at every age but I wouldn't feed solely canned/soft food unless my vet told me too...I want to keep Snarf eating hard stuff so his teeth stay in good shape.

Fresh fruits and veggies are great as part of the regular hedgie diet! That's awesome you can get fresh fruit eaten...I have had NOOOOO luck! I plan to make it roughly a third of Snarf's diet - eventually.

SF is SunshineFactor...I asked the vet about it and she asked what I do for Snarf's skin now...I told her about the weekly flax oil rinses but I would prefer to moisturize from the inside out and she said that's exactly what SF is good for. So he gets .05cc every other day.

How old is your girl again? I can't remember...  please ask breeders and other 'baby experts' for advice if she's still a baby, k? Everything I am saying here I discussed with the vet in regards to Snarf...so it could be different for every hedgie. And don't feel terrible or cry!! The vet agreed because they're such new exotics they are VERY hard to figure out...it's not you - it's HER! :lol:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Of course, of course. I have been looking around on how people go about feeding their pets but a lot of times they say what they feed them and not how they feed them. A lot of the topics I saw them in were really old also so I dont think they would answer. But I'm still looking around for idea's, no worries. Also, your vet gave you good advice and thats something to cherish. My vet, in my short opinion, doesnt really have a passion for them so I think he doesnt know all of these things. He's more of a cat and dog guy I think.

But anyway, I think I'm going to try some soft cat food/ dry/ and veggies. Fruits can be treats. I tried strawberry last night and she didnt eat them but she devoured up all of her apple. Its so funny how they have such distinct tastes. She doesnt like banana or strawberries so I may try some blueberry tonight. AND VEGGIES BUM-BUM-BUMMMMM!! :twisted: I bought her this really good dry cat food that was totally expensive and dont you know it, she wont eat it. I'm going to get some SF and put that on that food and maybe she'll eat it then.

Sookie is going to be 6 months old on the day before my birthday this month! So exciting she's so big! I'm more excited for that than my own birthday haha!


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

lpercz said:


> She doesnt like banana or strawberries so I may try some blueberry tonight. AND VEGGIES BUM-BUM-BUMMMMM!!


Just a heads up- there's a debate about how healthy blueberries are for our hoglets (at least they come up frequently in the threads).

I think the consensus is they're safe, but some people think they're safer without the skin. If you type in blueberries in the search box above, you'll be able to read what I read


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks! I knew to take the skin off but I didnt know about the status of them. She may not even like them. I'll only try one or two anyway just to be safe and not to waste them (they're so expensive!).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've never heard anything about blueberries not being safe.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

My Clémentine likes blueberries but I cut them in very small pieces and take off most of the skin.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I've never heard anything about blueberries not being safe.


same here.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc HATES blueberries! Actually, pretty much any kind of berry. But for some reason he adores lettuce. He's so strange!  

I did get him to eat a piece of blueberry once. I gave him a couple mealies, then a blueberry, and he grabbed it and gobbled it thinking it was another mealie. He never fell for that trick again.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am SO proud of my little Snarfer! He ate almost all of his food last night: so that's 1 tbsp of kibble, which has been waaaaay stripped down to mostly to the healthy stuff he doesn't like AND 1 tbsp of Uber Mix: 1 small can of catfood; 1/4 c kibble (mostly good stuff) soaked in 1/4 c water; 1 tsp fresh carrots (cooked); 1 tbsp cut up frozen asian veggies (red & yellow pepper & peas). I didn't puree it, just mixed it all together...some pieces of kibble were still a little solid/big, ditto with the veggies. I put the Uber Mix next to his kibble in his bowl and woke up this morning to see about a tsp left behind. YAY!!

THANKS, PJM!!! This was YOUR recipe I hijacked!! 

re: blueberries...I freeze my own, then peel them when they're still frozen...Snarf won't touch them (probably cuz they're expensive & labor-intensive :roll: )


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm happy you found something he likes! It is a great way to get them to eat the healthy stuff they don't like. Like how I sneak zucchini into my double chocolate chip muffins. :lol: 

I wanted to mention that in my blended food, when I add cooked chicken to it, I will warm up the little bowl slightly in the microwave ( just 6-8 seconds & then test it) & let Zoey have it while she's out with me cuddling. I don't put it in her cage overnight, because of the chicken. 

I know you didn't use chicken, but I just wanted to put it out there, just in case anyone else did.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Like how I sneak zucchini into my double chocolate chip muffins.


oh? :shock:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Like how I sneak zucchini into my double chocolate chip muffins.
> ...


i know...i thought the same thing...in the Autumn (aka Zucchini Season), you always had to ask my mother what was in the chocolate cake before you took a bite...dirty trick, if ya ask me...NOBODY messes with my chocolate! :evil:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> I know you didn't use chicken, but I just wanted to put it out there, just in case anyone else did.


Thanks, PJM...good point...I was wondering when/how the heck I was going to feed it to him - he does most of his eating at 5-6am...but then figured catfood sitting out for 5-6 hours isn't sooooo bad...but: no chicken!!!

Tks for the reminder!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> in the Autumn (aka Zucchini Season), you always had to ask my mother what was in the chocolate cake before you took a bite...


yeah, sounds like my mom. you ask her to make badass fattening pancakes and before you know it they're ruined by all the healthy stuff..


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone know of any reason I shouldn't have done this? (Don't you LOVE questions that start this way?)

Snarf loved his new uber food but his poop was a little softer than usual...makes sense the whole 'wet' food poop reaction. Today - so he hasn't had any yet - I mixed in 2 tbsp of bran (the flakes like what mealies live in)...there's about 1 cup of uber mix (kibble soaked in water; veggies).

Now I'm thinking...I didn't even consider this might not be a good idea. In the past, I tried sprinkling rice baby food on his kibble but he ate around it (no easy feat) :roll: ...then it occure to me that maybe bran isn't a great idea...

If he doesn't like it, fine...I just want to make sure it's safe...I just did it on auto-pilot...like a commercial:"Need firming up? Use bran!"


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I tried giving Sookie white rice once. I asked around here to see if it was safe and the general consensus was that it was ok. She may have eaten two grains of rice and left the rest even though I tried to blend it in. She didnt like it though. Maybe brown rice could work. Doesnt pumpkin harden poop? Or did I just mix that up? I cant remember anything anymore :roll:

I'm sorry I turned your post into a food thing. I know it was about Snarf and the vet and not about food :|


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Juju won't eat any fruits or veggies unless they are pureed and mixed with wet cat food or meal worms. I've tried apples, carrots, strawberries, and lettuce, he will eat squash or sweet potato baby food mixed in to kibble or mixed with worms. Are there any veggies hedgies just can't resist?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

lpercz said:


> I'm sorry I turned your post into a food thing. I know it was about Snarf and the vet and not about food :|


Pshaw! This is aaaaaaall good! Sometimes it makes complete sense in your head and it's only after posting here that the glaringly obvious becomes...well...obvious. :lol:

And Moonbean, the answer is 'No'. :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MoonBean said:


> Juju won't eat any fruits or veggies unless they are pureed and mixed with wet cat food or meal worms. I've tried apples, carrots, strawberries, and lettuce, he will eat squash or sweet potato baby food mixed in to kibble or mixed with worms. Are there any veggies hedgies just can't resist?


Some people on here CLAIM their hedgies go nuts every time for certain veggies, but I think we all know that can't be true! :lol:

Although, yesterday Liam did willingly eat an edamame (soybean), and ate a few of the ones I left in his bowl. :shock: Maybe it can happen?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm suspicious, too...I'm sure there are hedgies who like veggies for more than anointing fodder but to go nuts over... :? I don't think so...'nuts over' to me is ranking right up there with mealies...I can't picture it...just can't... :lol: 

Step up, people...if your hedgie 'loooooves' veggies...we're talking loves, not eats by accident because you've slipped it into his food or injected a mealie with it :shock: yech!...but when forced to choose between a mealie and veggie, hedgie has to think about it. :lol:


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

MissC said:


> I'm suspicious, too...I'm sure there are hedgies who like veggies for more than anointing fodder but to go nuts over... :? I don't think so...'nuts over' to me is ranking right up there with mealies...I can't picture it...just can't... :lol:
> 
> Step up, people...if your hedgie 'loooooves' veggies...we're talking loves, not eats by accident because you've slipped it into his food or injected a mealie with it :shock: yech!...but when forced to choose between a mealie and veggie, hedgie has to think about it. :lol:


I know a hedgehog that goes crazy for sweet potato baby food. It's hilarious. I haven't tested it, but I bet she would take the sweet potatoes over a mealworm.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have 2 who *FACEPLANT* into real sweet potato...will stuff their little tumsters till they pop if you let them. they LOVE it & have never turned it down once they figured out what it was all about. especially if they get it from mom's plate & it has a little butter on it. :shock: you'd think i starve them the way those mouths turn into little steam shovels!

i also have one (one of the aforementioned 'tater eaters!)...who used to snub everything but kibble. & now he loves sweet potatoes & ...wait for it...broccoli & brussel sprouts. i can't explain it. but he loooves them. he pounces on them & scarfs 'em down. & no, they don't have to be buttered! :lol: he has turned down meat of every kind & eggs & all other sorts of goodies...but never these 3 things. what a weirdo! of course now he will go & make a liar out of me but, oh well...

so yes, MissC, it is possible...there are veggie hedgies (sorry, i could not resist the dorky rhyme!)


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

cylaura...what do you think...do you believe them...or should we ask for video proof?

i haven't tried sweet potato and jamie is whining for squash (only cuz i cook it with maple syrup) so maybe we will try squash, too.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

cylaura...what do you think...do you believe them...or should we ask for video proof?

i haven't tried sweet potato and jamie is whining for squash (only cuz i cook it with maple syrup) so maybe we will try squash, too.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

you doubt us so much you double post, MissC...HARRUPMH! i will sick Henry & his diabolical teeth of death on you! :lol: :lol: :lol: they are made all the more diabolical by his insane cuteness & adorably long ears & foots. he's an evil genius. 

when i get my babies back, i will take a video. if i knew how to make the **** images post...i would post a pic i have of Henry just going in for a bite of sweet 'tatoes & broccoli. (i can *NEVER* get images to post...sigh.)

i cannot imagine someone not liking squash with maple snyr-rup! YUM. (yes, i did that on purpose. i am a weirdo too...like momma, like hedgie! :roll: ) i would think you could tempt Snarf with that. though there are some hoglets who don't seem to be into the sweet thing as much. so if he's one of those, you're SOL. imagine that!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> cylaura...what do you think...do you believe them...or should we ask for video proof?
> 
> i haven't tried sweet potato and jamie is whining for squash (only cuz i cook it with maple syrup) so maybe we will try squash, too.


Absolutely! Videos or it didn't happen! Not because of the cuteness factor at all, though... merely educational... 

I've tried a TON of fruits and veggies (fresh, dried, babyfood) and Liam snubs most of them. He almost never annoints either, so I never even get the fun of a sweet-potato or broccoli covered hedgie. (Although I bet the owners of annoiters would not call it 'fun', per se...) So far, the only successes have been: banana (fresh only, no dried :roll: now what shall I do with this big bag of banana chips??), the edamame (cooked), and some nibbles at cucumber and zucchini (raw). It's a long way from faceplanting into sweet potatoes. :shock: More like, 'oh, this stuff? yeah, I guess I'll have a little if I MUST.'



rivoli256 said:


> so yes, MissC, it is possible...there are veggie hedgies (sorry, i could not resist the dorky rhyme!)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Not dorky - cute!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

cylaura said:


> rivoli256 said:
> 
> 
> > so yes, MissC, it is possible...there are veggie hedgies (sorry, i could not resist the dorky rhyme!)
> ...


glad someone appreicates my goofy word nerdery! 

i will get to work on producing a sweet potato faceplant video. i plan to go get Henry next weekend if all works out so will see him he or Sid will be willing to star! (yes, he is spoiled & gets to come home first!)

ETA: uh, someone has to help me post the dang thing once i capture their greedy face-stuffing splendor on digital "film" though.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

And to think I almost changed my post so 'hedgie' and veggie' weren't in the same sentence cuz I thought it sounded....um...er...well, 'dorky'. :lol: 

Silly me. :roll: 

I will believe it when I see it, sister. (Tho' I do believe it enough to go out and buy some sweet potatoes today...since I gotta pick up a stupid acorn squash, anyway.) :roll: 

Snarf snubbed most of the uber mix last night, so apparently, it's more like a so-so mix...'course, he did have a lot of mealies (Poopy Boots Bath night). Joy.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> I will believe it when I see it, sister. (Tho' I do believe it enough to go out and buy some sweet potatoes today...since I gotta pick up a stupid acorn squash, anyway.) :roll:


oh it is ON...like Donkey Kong! (as they say!) :twisted: :lol:

Henry & Sid better not let me down! it'll be a twofer if i have anything to say about it. plus, y'all will get to see my Egyptian in action! SQUEEEE! (he's so cute!)

i am gonna have to pull out ALL the stops. hmmm...


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

rivoli256 said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > I will believe it when I see it, sister. (Tho' I do believe it enough to go out and buy some sweet potatoes today...since I gotta pick up a stupid acorn squash, anyway.) :roll:
> ...


Eeeeee! Now I'm even more excited! I'll have to show the forthcoming videos to Liam... maybe then he'll see that eating your veggies can be fun!


----------

